

Ask HN: Steve Jobs: We are working on something you've been expecting for years. - swapsmagic

The comment was on Steve Jobs G+ account, any thoughts what it might be.
https://plus.google.com/109951318521803670908/posts
======
nextparadigms
ARM-based Macbook. Or maybe a TV - I know it has been rumored a lot.

But is that Steve Jobs' real account? If so, I can't say I'm surprised. I knew
that if Steve Jobs would have to use any social network it would be Google+,
mostly because of how well it's designed, being the closest to his own
principles.

------
StacyC
_But is that Steve Jobs' real account? If so, I can't say I'm surprised._

I would be astonished if this is really him.

~~~
joewadcan
An Apple branded television, it's been rumored they have partnered with
Sony... and there's only a few things Sony does decently well.

------
thoughtsimple
They are working on a way to detect fraudulent online accounts with a special
focus on identity theft of famous people.

~~~
digamber_kamat
I liked the sarcasm!

